# Thomas Boston: Neonomians turn the covenant of grace into a covenant of works



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 19, 2021)

... And seeing this doctrine doth so well agree with the natural religion that is in all men, whereby they, when they come to God to obtain a favour, would always be sure of some qualification in themselves fitting them for the receipt of it; let us take heed, that it turn not the covenant of grace into a bastard covenant of works. The covenant of works says, Do this; the covenant of grace says so too. Where is the difference then? Why, the covenant of works says, Do this, and thou shalt live, viz. in God’s favour, wherein life lies. But the covenant of grace saith, Live thou, and do this. ...

For more, see Thomas Boston: Neonomians turn the covenant of grace into a covenant of works.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

